# BSNL modem not working. Suggesion for new modem cum router reqd.



## reniarahim1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi All,

yesterday my bsnl huawei wifi modem dead and no led indicators are glowing. so i am assuming either the adapter got blown or the entire modem. i will try replacing the adapter first. if thats still not working i need suggesions for a few modem.

My requirements:
1) ADSL2/2+ with atleast 2 LAN ports
2) N Wireless

My questions:
1) Can i get any modem and configure it, or do i need to get the modem from BSNL only.
2) If i buy a modem, from where i can get the configuration details.

Help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Alien (Jan 2, 2012)

Asus DSL-N10 Wireless-N ADSL Modem Router
Bought this recently for my BSNL connection. Very easy to set up, you just have to enter username and password. Heats up a bit though.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks..will confirm whether its an adapter issue first.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Update: After 5 years my Huawei died and placed order for the new one through flipkart. Its D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router.


----------

